# request for help regarding Salary and benefits Nagotiation



## Osos (Sep 20, 2013)

Hi all,

It is nice to be in such a cooperative group.

I am expecting an offer soon from a large Mobile Telecom Company
I have PhD from USA and have more than 15 years of experience.
Now I live in USA.

I would like to know what is the average market salary for director level position with such credentials.
In addition, is it normal to negotiate other expat benefits such as
1- The school tuition for my Kids.
2- Flight tickets
3- Car
4- what other things I should be aware about

Also when negotiating the salary, should I negotiate the salary before or after the taxes

Thanks in Advance.

Osos Huss


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

Hello Osos

Salaries in turkey vary a lot depending on the company and the position. Averagely a fresh Turkish university graduate can earn up to 2k Turkish Lira (1k USD) per month for an entry position and a manager can earn up to 20k (10k USD) but as i said there are really good positions in Turkey which allow you to earn up to 30-40k Turkish Lira (20K USD) (and some times up to 40-50k USD) and also offer rent allowance plus car plus unlimited gas and your kids education.

I would say do not accept any job offer which pays less than what you earn in US right now. Yes somethings are cheaper in Turkey somethings are more expensive but unless you are a heavy drinker and a casual smoker you will be spending less money in Turkey. 

Private schools range from 5k per year to 25k per year (Turkish Lira) again it depends on what type of school you want.

Cars are much more expensive in Turkey (almost double or triple than europe) but as i said you can ask the company to rent a car for you (it is really common even for a regular job in turkey) flight tickets (depends when you buy) but it wont be more expensive than 1500 USD (both ways per person). 

Other than Turkey is a nice friendly country although it might seem that people hate Americans actually they hate american politics but dont worry they also hate turkish politics 

Come here only with a really good offer (if you really think you will be saving money) or if you are looking for a change or advanture.

For the last 10 years lots of things change in Turkey, while the poor got even poorer the rich became even more rich and this led to new rich experiences. The problem is if you have the money you can have a better life than US but if you dont have you just have a regular life. The choice is yours and good luck


----------

